# [Help] Comment faire sans prise Firewire ?



## Lucian (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous les Mac Users ^^

Je viens tout récemment de troquer mon vieux PC pour un iMac 27" que j'ai reçu Lundi soir. C'est un véritable plaisir, l'ordinateur est super !

Seule ombre au tableau pour le moment, je possède un ancien caméscope Sony DCR-PC9E PAL que voici avec lequel j'aimerais transférer les vidéos d'anciennes cassettes sur mon iMac. Problème, je viens de m'apperçevoir qu'il n'y avait pas de port Firewire au dos de l'iMac  J'étais pourtant persuadé qu'il y en avait un 

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en connectique et je fais appel à votre aide pour vous demander si vous aviez éventuellement une solution à mon problème. Existe-t-il un adapteur quelconque ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Romain.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

IL y a a sûrement un, un firewire 800, que tu pourras utiliser avec un adaptateur Firewire 800/400


----------



## Lucian (18 Mai 2011)

Ahh oui c'est peut-être ça, car je crois avoir reconnu le symbole du Firewire derrière mon iMac mais le format du câble n'est pas le même que le mien, du coup je me demandais si c'était bien le symbole Firewire 

Donc à priori il faudrait une sorte d'adaptateur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------

Bon ben c'est impeccable j'ai trouvé ce dont tu voulais parler, ça ressemble à ça :







Merci beaucoup pour ton aide j'ai ma réponse ^^


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir

Il y a nécessairement un port Firewire au dos de ton iMac :






(le modèle 27" est celui de droite)

Il s'agit de la prise placée sous ce symbole :






En revanche, comme il s'agit d'un port Firewire 800, pour assurer la connexion avec la prise FW-400 à 4 pins de ton caméscope il est nécessaire d'utiliser un câble particulier de ce type :






_EDIT: grillé !_


----------



## laf (18 Mai 2011)

J'en ai acheté un sur ebay pour vraiment pas cher : autour de 5 si j'ai bonne mémoire.


----------



## jembozzo (29 Août 2014)

bonjour
je remonte ce sujet
car je viens d'acquérir un imac i7 
et évidemment, la mauvaise surprise de constater que le port fw400 a disparu

le prob est que je suis zicos, que je me sers de mon ordi pour la zik ! et que tout est en fw ! 
les disques externes en 800 et la carte son en fw400
maintenant, je fais comment ? 
il n'y a qu'un seul port fw800 au dos
alors je dois chainer la carte son après les disques durs externes avec un adaptateur 400-800 ?
mais est ce que ça va fonctionner si tout est connecté à la meme prise ? 

parce qu'un seul port fw pour trois disques externes et une carte son, ça fait pas un peu beaucoup ????
bref, je suis complètement atterré par ça ! 
qu'est ce qui leur à pris chez apple  ? ils sont malades ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Belkin sait aider, reste que ce n'est pas donné :love:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1305923

http://www.amazon.com/Thunderbolt-Express-Compatible-Technology-Separately/dp/B00BQHD4B8

Plus un câble 800 > 400

http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/HA833ZM/A/câble-firewire 800400-9 broches6 broches-belkin-(2 m)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2014)

jembozzo a dit:


> bonjour
> je remonte ce sujet
> car je viens d'acquérir un imac i7
> et évidemment, la mauvaise surprise de constater que le port fw400 a disparu


Il faut croire que c'est un iMac d'occasion, parce que les nouveaux iMac (depuis 1 ou 2 ans) n'ont plus du tout de ports FW. Ni 400, ni 800.
Plus que du Thunderbolt.


----------



## jembozzo (29 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faut croire que c'est un iMac d'occasion, parce que les nouveaux iMac (depuis 1 ou 2 ans) n'ont plus du tout de ports FW. Ni 400, ni 800.
> Plus que du Thunderbolt.



je pense que tu as mal lu mon post

je viens d'acquérir un imac récent qui n'a PAS de FW400 !
d'ou ma stupéfaction
car son mon vieux dual core qui a 6 ans, il y en a un
on me dit que c mieux comme ça 
mais moi, mon apogée duet est en FW400 
alors je vais voir avec les adaptateurs


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2014)

jembozzo a dit:


> je pense que tu as mal lu mon post


J'ai bien lu ton post, dans lequel tu écris que tu as un port FW800. Or ça fait maintenant 1 à 2 ans qu'on ne trouve plus d'iMac avec un port FW800. Après vérification, les derniers iMac avec un port FW800 sont les late 2011. (donc presque 3 ans).

Donc s'étonner de ne plus avoir de port FW400, c'est presque s'étonner de ne plus avoir de SCSI sur nos Mac


----------



## jembozzo (30 Août 2014)

le i7 4 coeurs 3,4 ghz date de 2011 ???
en 27 pouces

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h25 ----------

quoiqu'il en soit je trouve ça nul, puisque pas mal de produits dont les cartes sons professionnelles apogée qui ont été développées POUR mac, fonctionnent en FW 
et qu'avec tous ces "progrès" on pourra bientôt plus les utiliser ! 

moi je trouve ça personnellement minable, et c'est un manque de respect à la clientèle


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2014)

jembozzo a dit:


> le i7 4 coeurs 3,4 ghz date de 2011 ???
> en 27 pouces



Absolument (iMac12,2).
_Introduced : May 2011
Discontinued : October 2012_





jembozzo a dit:


> quoiqu'il en soit je trouve ça nul, puisque pas mal de produits dont les cartes sons professionnelles apogée qui ont été développées POUR mac, fonctionnent en FW
> et qu'avec tous ces "progrès" on pourra bientôt plus les utiliser !
> 
> moi je trouve ça personnellement minable, et c'est un manque de respect à la clientèle


Les derniers iMac avec FW400 datent de 2009. Tout évolue

On va dire que tu devrais t'en sortir avec le câble dont parle Albert FW400 - FW800, ce qui permet en 2014 d'utiliser encore des anciens matériels.


----------



## mokuchley (30 Août 2014)

j'ai une interface audionumerique avec un port FW 400
j'ai un cable FW 400 => FW 800 
j'ai un adaptateur THUNDERBOLT => FW 800
j'ai un IMAC avec port THUNDERBOLT 1

la ou j'ai faillit me faire avoir, c'est avec l'adaptateur d'apple, thunder=>FW ; car je n'avais pas reflechit si c'était du FW 400 ou 800

sinon, je n'ai pas encore installé tout le materiel de MAO, donc je ne sais pas si ça marche correctement

la marque SONNNET connu et reputé pour la fiabilité de son matos te montrera different peripherique

car utiliser le thunderbolt dans ton chainage ne se fait pas n'importe comment

la site de metric halo montre un dessein facile a comprendre, s'il existe encore, mais je n'ai pas vu de mise a jour de leur carte qui ne sont qu' en FIREWIRE et qui de plus ne fonctionne qu'avec Macosx


----------



## jembozzo (31 Août 2014)

mokuchley a dit:


> j'ai une interface audionumerique avec un port FW 400
> j'ai un cable FW 400 => FW 800
> j'ai un adaptateur THUNDERBOLT => FW 800
> j'ai un IMAC avec port THUNDERBOLT 1
> ...



menfin quand meme
ça aurait pas été plus simple de mettre tous les ports, et de laisser un 400 un 800
et basta ? 
franchement, font chier
on achète pas une carte apogee à 1800 euros pour la lourder 5 ans après parce qu'il y a pas de port FW ! ce matos est fait pour durer c'est du lourd ! comme mac d'ailleurs ! 
alors ils veulent quoi la ? qu'on change de cremerie ou quoi ?


----------



## CBi (31 Août 2014)

Il faut vivre avec son temps 

La solution qui consiste à assurer la compatibilité avec l'ancien (j'utilise avec mon nouveau Mac tous mes accessoires Firewire, y compris ma camera iSight externe et un rarissime lecteur de carte Compact Flash) pour 20&#8364; d'adaptateurs, m'a paru plutôt une bonne surprise.


----------



## mokuchley (31 Août 2014)

je comprends et participe de cette agacement des nouvelles normes qui rendent obsolète notre materiel

dans notre malheur, arret firewire, il y a un ouf de soulagement que l'adaptateur existe

est ce que cette adaptateur fonctionne chez tout le monde , c'est a voir, mais qu'une mise a jour/nouvelle OS vienne nuire a ce branchement, c'est pratiquement sur

Si les ordinateurs avaient une duree de vie egale a nos appareil connecté, tout irait bien
mais c'est loin d'etre le cas

donc seul l'achat d'un ordinateur d'occassion pourrait pallier

ce n'est pas pour rien que le mac-mini n'a pas été mise a jour, lui seul possède un firewire....je crains que le dernier mac qui n'est pas scotché de partout, va voir des insatisfait devant sa mise a jour


une fois qu'on a sait qu'on ne peux avoir confiance dans la stabilité du monde informatique, on cherche des solutions tierces, si elle existe, qui ne depende pas des sociétés informatique

ce n'est pas pour rien qu'une grande partie du grand public a laisser tomber l'ordi, c'est une pompe a fric


----------



## jembozzo (1 Septembre 2014)

j'ai acheté un adaptateur et ça marche niquel 

:rateau:
je vous ai donc cassé les couilles pour rien et j'en suis très content

merci à tous


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2014)

jembozzo a dit:


> j'ai acheté un adaptateur et ça marche niquel


C'est le plus important


----------

